# A change of plan



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The Pine block was in the lathe ready to start another scalloped rose vase hopefully more like Bernie's than my last effort when Marlene brought me a cup of coffee, as wives do, and she asked what I was making, when I told her she surprised me by saying that she didn't really like the shape or colour of my previous one, (she has now promised to be honest in her opinions of my work!). I got her to do a Google search of vases and she chose a ceramic one that she liked the shape of so here is the closest that I could come up with. When it came to the scallops it became obvious that, using the same method as the last one, I would have to clamp the vase for each scallop so I decided to use a half round file and my Dremel. It measures 6 1/2" tall by 3 1/4" diameter.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

If Momma ain't happy, no one's happy!

Great looking project, and photoshoot as always, thanks for sharing!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful job, Harry! If Marlene isn't happy with this one, she must be one hard person to please.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thats nice! very nice. did You ask what it was She did not like about it? Realy nice! If She dosen't like the fact that it is wood! You might find a nice rock and carve one!! Just a thought, I like to help My friends out


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry that is a beauty. If momma likes it what else matters. Well done.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry, you should know by now. Marlene's taste runs to the plain and simple. Look who she married. I rest my case!!!!!!!!!!!! By the way, that is a nice looking vase.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry, you forgot for whom you make these trinkets.

A good lesson learned.........VBG


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

A challenge well conquered.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I'm feeling more confident. When I first bought this mini lathe I remember someone telling me to "ride the bevel" and the penny has only just dropped as to what was meant.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Simple, but elegant. Nice.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you Mike, from a man of your proven skills that's praise indeed.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't care how great it looks you will not get me to buy a late. I won't do it. I won't. But I do love the vase. And yours won't break like mine do.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Once again you have hit the ball out of the park with both the vase and photo shoot.
Thanks Harry


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks John and Ray, I made another little bud vase yesterday, a different shape but so far haven't been able to achieve the superb finish that Bernie gets.


----------

